# Missouri fur prices



## Robbie2618 (Sep 24, 2009)

Whats the current prices for **** and coyote, primarily seeking Missouri/Oklahoma prices


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

a big NOTHING. **** and coyote will most likely be not worth taking


----------

